# ezjail warning about partial upgrade



## larynx (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p11 with a few jails setup with ezjail. After upgrading the base system to 10.1-RELEASE-p12 with `freebsd-update` I tried to upgrade the basejail by running `ezjail-admin update -u` and I get the following warning:


```
You have a partially completed upgrade pending
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install' first.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch -F' to proceed anyway.
```

After that I ran `freebsd-version` in a jail and it seems to have been updated so I'm not sure if I should just ignore that warning.


----------



## brianc (Jun 23, 2015)

I am having the same issue with a couple servers with jails, as far as I can tell, everything updated and there is no issues. 

Brian


----------



## gqgunhed (Aug 18, 2015)

Same situation here. I get the same message as larynx posted above. Within the jail `freebsd-version` reports the correct/expected patchlevel as if the update ran correctly and there are no issues.
What is the exact reason for this error? And a way to get rid of it?

I tried the following:
1.) located the following lines in /usr/local/bin/ezjail-admin


> : ${ezjail_jailtemplate="${ezjail_jaildir}/newjail"}
> : ${ezjail_jailbase="${ezjail_jaildir}/basejail"}


and the corresponding commands further down the file


> env PAGER=/bin/cat freebsd-update -b ${ezjail_jailbase} ${ezjail_urgency} install
> env PAGER=/bin/cat freebsd-update -b ${ezjail_jailtemplate} ${ezjail_urgency} install


2.) So I ran the commands manually

```
freebsd-update -b /jails/basejail -F fetch install
freebsd-update -b /jails/newjail -F fetch install
```
3.) updates came along, threw errors when running against /zpool/jails/newjail.


> ...snip...
> /usr/libexec
> /usr/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1
> /usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos
> ...


4.) `ezjail-admin update -u` stills throws the same message as mentioned by the OP.

Thanks in advance, gqgunhed


----------



## niklaas (Aug 27, 2015)

Just to report: I have the same problem.


----------



## condifuse (Aug 27, 2015)

I just "fixed" this on my machine.  The problem is that the newjail has symlinks to /basejail, which doesn't exist on my system.  I did:


```
sudo mkdir /basejail;
sudo mount -t nullfs /usr/jails/basejail /basejail/;
sudo freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/newjail install;
sudo ezjail-admin update -u
```

It worked from there.


----------



## niklaas (Aug 27, 2015)

condifuse said:


> I just "fixed" this on my machine.  The problem is that the newjail has symlinks to /basejail, which doesn't exist on my system.  I did:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for posting this. For me it only worked partly. In all the jails I got the following error when running `pkg`:


```
Shared object "libucl.so.1" not found, required by "pkg"
```

So what I had to do was reinstalling the basejail with `ezjail-admin install`. Now everything works as expected.

See also my post in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-freebsd-from-10-1-to-10-2.52817/#post-297488


----------



## Link01 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you niklaas. I was banging my head for quite some time before I saw your instructions.


----------



## basbebe (Dec 8, 2015)

condifuse said:


> I just "fixed" this on my machine.  The problem is that the newjail has symlinks to /basejail, which doesn't exist on my system.  I did:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry for the stupid questions but what should I do with the new /basejail folder and the mount after this?


----------



## herrBeesch (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you niklaas!


----------

